# Pretty baby sweater



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Full and free pattern here for pretty baby sweater:

http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/pretty_baby_sweater.htm

And more here:

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-baby-sweaters-knitting-patterns2.htm


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It sure is pretty - thank you


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Especially like the first one. Thank you!


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you! I'm always looking for different top down baby sweaters. This one is very pretty.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It's so pretty. I've put it on my "to do" list.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty - thanks for the link.


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I'm starting one tomorrow! It's lovely and for a special baby coming in July.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you for the pretty sweater pattern. I was going to spend some time tonight looking for pattern. Now I don't have to.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

The first one is one of my favorite pattern.I have made a couple of them.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns.


----------

